# Orca Catfish



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

This is wild, bird hunting catfish. I wonder if they prefer light or dark meat?--Tim


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I saw that video about a month ago and love it. Just shows how fish adapt to the food available.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Ha, I remember watching that too.

Also remember seeing a video of a pike catching a duck (or was it a goose?). Crazy fish.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Burks said:


> Also remember seeing a video of a pike catching a duck (or was it a goose?). Crazy fish.


is this it?


----------

